# santa please



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

santa can i please have one of these
http://www.rvsearch.com/findrv/index.cfm/a-d/tc-36315/vid-282595/


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Have you been a good boy, now tell the truth.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to dissapoint you Chapter, but Santa already agreed to bring it to me mate :lol: :lol: :lol: But if it won't fit on my drive I will tell him to pop it over to you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i've been very good boy and maybe he has two


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

You've been a very naughty boy Chomper Kands.

You know you've been caught mascerating with Mick.

No presents for you this Christmas.

SANTA

:santa:


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

we are in lapland at the moment and have a personal audience with the big man on Thursday so we will ask him for you.... anyone else??


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

tell him it's bargin at $2 to the £


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Me me me me me me me me......................
Pretty please :lol: 
And don't believe what that bloke Duadua says   I have never masqueraded as Mick :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I know its sad but in the couple of years this personshelled out £20,000 in fuel.

Maybe I'll keep the one I got

It's all yours

Putties


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

putties said:


> I know its sad but in the couple of years this personshelled out £20,000 in fuel.
> 
> Maybe I'll keep the one I got
> 
> ...


Hi 
I just worked out 32787 miles at 6 MPG at $2.95 (ave gas price April 2006 http://www.k****ij.com/research/petrol.shtml )cost $16120 which works out at £8,188........ I then worked out the same mileage at the given petrol price of $7.92 (£4.02) for a vehicle achieving 25 MPG and it worked out at £5272..... Not such a huge difference in my opinion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
I would swap mine in a minute :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------

